# Tank?



## Rigs (Feb 15, 2021)

Looking for tank for Schwinn by BFG straight bar Hornet. Serial search says either 1946 or 56 due to duplicate numbers. Any available tank considered. Thanks. Rigs


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Should post this in the wanted section, probably have better results! Good luck!


----------



## Rigs (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks first time here


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Rigs said:


> Thanks first time here



Welcome to the greatest place on Earth! You will lot's of hour's and lots of dollars on here! Get ready.......


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

@PlasticNerd


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 16, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> @PlasticNerd



I only have 2 NOS tanks they would be pricey but available


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 16, 2021)

Check out the real serial number list. Sticky thread in the Schwinn section. 1946 numbers were under the crank and 1956 were on the left rear drop out.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome! You'll have a blast. Barry


----------



## Rigs (Feb 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Check out the real serial number list. Sticky thread in the Schwinn section. 1946 numbers were under the crank and 1956 were on the left rear drop out.



Cool. Thanks 56 it is


----------



## Rigs (Feb 18, 2021)

Rigs said:


> Looking for tank for Schwinn by BFG straight bar Hornet. Serial search says either 1946 or 56 due to duplicate numbers. Any available tank considered. Thanks. Rigs



Found one in repro, painting bike so it’ll work. Thx


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rigs said:


> Found one in repro, painting bike so it’ll work. Thx




Interesting. I didn't know the straight bar tanks were ever reproduced.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Feb 19, 2021)

Maple Island Sales had them in bare metal and in chrome back in the 90's.


----------



## Hudman (Feb 20, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Should post this in the wanted section, probably have better results! Good luck!



Actually...he's getting better results than my tank search in the wanted section..LOL


----------



## Rigs (Feb 21, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting. I didn't know the straight bar tanks were ever reproduced.



I was wrong and so was the tank


----------



## Rigs (Feb 21, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> I only have 2 NOS tanks they would be pricey but available



Are there pics available and how spendy if you don’t mind


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 21, 2021)

Rigs said:


> Are there pics available and how spendy if you don’t mind



Pm on the way


----------

